# Jordan Peele's "Us" an anti-socialism movie....by mistake?



## 2aguy

Hmmmm...is Peele more than he seems?   Since he is from hollywood you would think he is a left wing hack.....but?

'Us' Review: Intense Warning About the Horrors of Socialism | Breitbart

And this is a normal family. A loving family. This isn’t Hollywood’s perverted view of family. The kids listen to the parents. The parents have earned that moral authority. Mom and dad are in love. There’s no dysfunction, no hidden underbelly. Best of all, the fact that the Wilsons are black has nothing to do with anything. _Us _embraces the ideal of e pluribus unum, most especially through the Wilsons’ friendship with the Tylers, who just happen to be white.

Race is never an issue. Never brought up. You wouldn’t think a Hollywood Oscar-winner like Peele could even grasp the concept that this is how most Americans live. You see, unlike the media, hysterical left-wing politicians, and too much of Hollywood, out here in the real world we’re not obsessed with skin color. We hardly think about; and just like the Wilsons and the Tylers, we have achieved the color blindness our twisted elites have not. However…

This is a horror movie, which means something’s going to come along to destroy all this harmony, and wouldn’t you know, it’s… _us_.

But it’s really not _us,_ it is the worst of us — the greedy, envious, grasping side of us, that part of us that wants something for nothing, that wants what everyone else worked for, that believes we are entitled to it. And we will take it through violence and murder, because that’s our idea of justice.

*The Wilson’s are terrorized by their own doppelgangers: crude, malevolent, angry, bitter doubles who are, without question, Peele’s stand-ins for socialists. He’s even a bit on-the-nose by dressing them all in … red.*

*From out of nowhere they show up to organize, terrorize, menace, bully, and destroy what everyone else has, what everyone else worked for — and I’m talking about good and decent people who have done nothing to deserve this.*

*You see, the Wilsons are the movie’s real us — the most average of Americans, guilty of nothing more than live and let live.*
*--------*

Smaller themes abound. Let’s just say the gift of children and the instinct to protect them will help to keep you alive. And children must learn how to fight for themselves. The battle against the evils of socialism is not one they can shy away from. 


*This is also a cautionary tale about the importance of a owning a gun and learning how to use it. The Wilsons do not own one and you cannot help but think how much different things would have gone had they done the right thing.*

*The NRA should sponsor some screenings.*
*----*

Jordan Peele is a helluva director. The staging, pacing, and editing of the middle forty minutes, which are about as perfect as a horror movie can get, are nothing short of brilliant. _Us_ also has a terrific score and song selection.

What’s more, there are a ton of laughs that in no way feel out of place. The performances are top notch, most especially the gorgeous Lupita Nyong’o, who takes full advantage of a dual role any actor would kill for. As her son and daughter, Evan Alex and Shahadi Wright Joseph also stand out.


----------



## mdk

Imagine being such douche bag about politics that you have to look at everything with a retarded partisan bent. Sad and pitiful, but mostly funny.


----------



## 2aguy

mdk said:


> Imagine being such douche bag about politics that you have to look at everything with a retarded partisan bent. Sad and pitiful, but mostly funny.



If the left wing would stop pushing their left wing agenda in every single movie, t.v. show and kids cartoon, we wouldn't have to talk about this crap....but just about every t.v. show has a left wing message embedded in it and we have to put up with it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I can not watch programming that is intentionally political. There is enough division in this country without it being injected into my entertainment.

I am also a "gamer" and the fucking PC/political bullshit has infested many of the gaming franchises that I used to enjoy. 

It's so bad that many critics now judge tv/movies/games based on their political undertones. 

ENOUGH!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

2aguy said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine being such douche bag about politics that you have to look at everything with a retarded partisan bent. Sad and pitiful, but mostly funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the left wing would stop pushing their left wing agenda in every single movie, t.v. show and kids cartoon, we wouldn't have to talk about this crap....but just about every t.v. show has a left wing message embedded in it and we have to put up with it.
Click to expand...

You both have valid points. Our entertainment industry has crossed a line and that is sad. It's one thing to make a movie about a particular political figure or incident but when you feel the need to shoehorn social justice bullshit into everything you produce you've gone too far.


----------



## BlackFlag

2aguy said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine being such douche bag about politics that you have to look at everything with a retarded partisan bent. Sad and pitiful, but mostly funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the left wing would stop pushing their left wing agenda in every single movie, t.v. show and kids cartoon, we wouldn't have to talk about this crap....but just about every t.v. show has a left wing message embedded in it and we have to put up with it.
Click to expand...

Captain Marvel is officially a $1 billion box office hit


----------



## BlackFlag

Grampa Murked U said:


> I am also a "gamer" and the fucking PC/political bullshit has infested many of the gaming franchises that I used to enjoy.


Which ones?


----------



## impuretrash

Grampa Murked U said:


> I can not watch programming that is intentionally political. There is enough division in this country without it being injected into my entertainment.
> 
> I am also a "gamer" and the fucking PC/political bullshit has infested many of the gaming franchises that I used to enjoy.
> 
> It's so bad that many critics now judge tv/movies/games based on their political undertones.
> 
> ENOUGH!



Video game girls before SJWs:


 


 


Video game girls after SJWs:


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BlackFlag said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am also a "gamer" and the fucking PC/political bullshit has infested many of the gaming franchises that I used to enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones?
Click to expand...

Battlefield V 
Battlefield was my most enjoyed franchise. The dev's took the shit so far that sales tanked and the population is a mere shell of its former self. The series was always about the gritty front line experience of the average man but EA pushed DICE to infuse black men and females into the frontlines of WW1. Ok we can deal with that but then for V which is the WW2 sequel they took it to a whole new level of pandering and wrecked their dedicated fanbase in the process.

The Last of Us 2 
A sequel to arguably the best video game EVER created that managed to infuse the cinema level story (I actually shed a tear after finishing the prologue) and plot into a video game. The original had gay relationships but they were done in good taste and were relevant to the story of the little girls experience in a post apocalyptic world.
Now in the sequel we are being told that women warriors rule this world and the gay shit is front and center. The original was never about womens empowerment or the LGBTQ movement.


The new Battle Royale game (1 vs 99) came out to thundering success and blew all kinds of records. Keep in mind this type of game HAS NO STORY/NO PLOT/JUST KILL OR BE KILLED/BE THE LAST ONE STANDING.
A couple weeks after release the developers released a statement saying that 3/4 of the avatars are gay...
Like really? Wtf is the point of that in a battle Royale? 
Far Cry 5 
A great game BUT the developers had all kinds of fun taking pot shots at American politics, the right and to a lesser extent the religious.


There are plenty more but my point is we dont need this pointless shit in games. The whole point is to escape reality for an hour or 2 every now and then not have everyday politics thrown in your face.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

impuretrash said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can not watch programming that is intentionally political. There is enough division in this country without it being injected into my entertainment.
> 
> I am also a "gamer" and the fucking PC/political bullshit has infested many of the gaming franchises that I used to enjoy.
> 
> It's so bad that many critics now judge tv/movies/games based on their political undertones.
> 
> ENOUGH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video game girls before SJWs:
> View attachment 254568
> View attachment 254569
> 
> 
> Video game girls after SJWs:
> 
> View attachment 254566
> View attachment 254567
Click to expand...

Andromeda is a fun game but you are correct. They took a STELLAR franchise and shit on it with their agenda.


----------



## anynameyouwish

2aguy said:


> Hmmmm...is Peele more than he seems?   Since he is from hollywood you would think he is a left wing hack.....but?
> 
> 'Us' Review: Intense Warning About the Horrors of Socialism | Breitbart
> 
> And this is a normal family. A loving family. This isn’t Hollywood’s perverted view of family. The kids listen to the parents. The parents have earned that moral authority. Mom and dad are in love. There’s no dysfunction, no hidden underbelly. Best of all, the fact that the Wilsons are black has nothing to do with anything. _Us _embraces the ideal of e pluribus unum, most especially through the Wilsons’ friendship with the Tylers, who just happen to be white.
> 
> Race is never an issue. Never brought up. You wouldn’t think a Hollywood Oscar-winner like Peele could even grasp the concept that this is how most Americans live. You see, unlike the media, hysterical left-wing politicians, and too much of Hollywood, out here in the real world we’re not obsessed with skin color. We hardly think about; and just like the Wilsons and the Tylers, we have achieved the color blindness our twisted elites have not. However…
> 
> This is a horror movie, which means something’s going to come along to destroy all this harmony, and wouldn’t you know, it’s… _us_.
> 
> But it’s really not _us,_ it is the worst of us — the greedy, envious, grasping side of us, that part of us that wants something for nothing, that wants what everyone else worked for, that believes we are entitled to it. And we will take it through violence and murder, because that’s our idea of justice.
> 
> *The Wilson’s are terrorized by their own doppelgangers: crude, malevolent, angry, bitter doubles who are, without question, Peele’s stand-ins for socialists. He’s even a bit on-the-nose by dressing them all in … red.*
> 
> *From out of nowhere they show up to organize, terrorize, menace, bully, and destroy what everyone else has, what everyone else worked for — and I’m talking about good and decent people who have done nothing to deserve this.*
> 
> *You see, the Wilsons are the movie’s real us — the most average of Americans, guilty of nothing more than live and let live.*
> *--------*
> 
> Smaller themes abound. Let’s just say the gift of children and the instinct to protect them will help to keep you alive. And children must learn how to fight for themselves. The battle against the evils of socialism is not one they can shy away from.
> 
> 
> *This is also a cautionary tale about the importance of a owning a gun and learning how to use it. The Wilsons do not own one and you cannot help but think how much different things would have gone had they done the right thing.*
> 
> *The NRA should sponsor some screenings.*
> *----*
> 
> Jordan Peele is a helluva director. The staging, pacing, and editing of the middle forty minutes, which are about as perfect as a horror movie can get, are nothing short of brilliant. _Us_ also has a terrific score and song selection.
> 
> What’s more, there are a ton of laughs that in no way feel out of place. The performances are top notch, most especially the gorgeous Lupita Nyong’o, who takes full advantage of a dual role any actor would kill for. As her son and daughter, Evan Alex and Shahadi Wright Joseph also stand out.



Since MOST liberals do NOT want SOCIALISM the way it is portrayed by conservatives, and would MUCH RATHER have/become a SOCIAL CAPITALISTIC DEMOCRACY kinda like Norway and Finland, where there is LIMITED SOCIALISM coupled with the financial freedoms of capitalism, I think it is GREAT that we ONLY discuss that which MOST of us do NOT want and NEVER, fkn EVER discuss that which we do.....

not Venezuela
Norway
NOT Venezuela
Finland
NOT FKN VENEZUELA!

And NO, I do NOT want to MOVE there.....
I just would like to adjust our system a little, tweak it a bit, and make it better for everyone.

I really don't understand why conservatives hate the idea of AFFORDABLE education and health care.  NOT FREE!  Affordable.


----------



## BlackFlag

Grampa Murked U said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am also a "gamer" and the fucking PC/political bullshit has infested many of the gaming franchises that I used to enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Battlefield V
> Battlefield was my most enjoyed franchise. The dev's took the shit so far that sales tanked and the population is a mere shell of its former self. The series was always about the gritty front line experience of the average man but EA pushed DICE to infuse black men and females into the frontlines of WW1. Ok we can deal with that but then for V which is the WW2 sequel they took it to a whole new level of pandering and wrecked their dedicated fanbase in the process.
> 
> The Last of Us 2
> A sequel to arguably the best video game EVER created that managed to infuse the cinema level story (I actually shed a tear after finishing the prologue) and plot into a video game. The original had gay relationships but they were done in good taste and were relevant to the story of the little girls experience in a post apocalyptic world.
> Now in the sequel we are being told that women warriors rule this world and the gay shit is front and center. The original was never about womens empowerment or the LGBTQ movement.
> 
> 
> The new Battle Royale game (1 vs 99) came out to thundering success and blew all kinds of records. Keep in mind this type of game HAS NO STORY/NO PLOT/JUST KILL OR BE KILLED/BE THE LAST ONE STANDING.
> A couple weeks after release the developers released a statement saying that 3/4 of the avatars are gay...
> Like really? Wtf is the point of that in a battle Royale?
> Far Cry 5
> A great game BUT the developers had all kinds of fun taking pot shots at American politics, the right and to a lesser extent the religious.
> 
> 
> There are plenty more but my point is we dont need this pointless shit in games. The whole point is to escape reality for an hour or 2 every now and then not have everyday politics thrown in your face.
Click to expand...

I've played Battlefield 5 and Apex Legends.  Never once cared even the slightest bit about any of that.  I'll let you know how awesome Last of Us 2 is, since you can't play it now.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BlackFlag said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am also a "gamer" and the fucking PC/political bullshit has infested many of the gaming franchises that I used to enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Battlefield V
> Battlefield was my most enjoyed franchise. The dev's took the shit so far that sales tanked and the population is a mere shell of its former self. The series was always about the gritty front line experience of the average man but EA pushed DICE to infuse black men and females into the frontlines of WW1. Ok we can deal with that but then for V which is the WW2 sequel they took it to a whole new level of pandering and wrecked their dedicated fanbase in the process.
> 
> The Last of Us 2
> A sequel to arguably the best video game EVER created that managed to infuse the cinema level story (I actually shed a tear after finishing the prologue) and plot into a video game. The original had gay relationships but they were done in good taste and were relevant to the story of the little girls experience in a post apocalyptic world.
> Now in the sequel we are being told that women warriors rule this world and the gay shit is front and center. The original was never about womens empowerment or the LGBTQ movement.
> 
> 
> The new Battle Royale game (1 vs 99) came out to thundering success and blew all kinds of records. Keep in mind this type of game HAS NO STORY/NO PLOT/JUST KILL OR BE KILLED/BE THE LAST ONE STANDING.
> A couple weeks after release the developers released a statement saying that 3/4 of the avatars are gay...
> Like really? Wtf is the point of that in a battle Royale?
> Far Cry 5
> A great game BUT the developers had all kinds of fun taking pot shots at American politics, the right and to a lesser extent the religious.
> 
> 
> There are plenty more but my point is we dont need this pointless shit in games. The whole point is to escape reality for an hour or 2 every now and then not have everyday politics thrown in your face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've played Battlefield 5 and Apex Legends.  Never once cared even the slightest bit about any of that.  I'll let you know how awesome Last of Us 2 is, since you can't play it now.
Click to expand...

I dont play APEX but that wasn't my point. My point was the released a COMPLETELY POINTLESS public statement that was intended to get woke points but all it accomplishes is pissing off and dividing their fan base. Since APEX is free it likely had little impact but the sales numbers for BF5 speak for themselves.
As to last of us 2 I will play and judge for myself. If you're feeling froggy hit me up on ps4 for a multiplayer match on the first game and I will wreck your ass. I am a badass in that games online.


----------



## BlackFlag

Grampa Murked U said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am also a "gamer" and the fucking PC/political bullshit has infested many of the gaming franchises that I used to enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Battlefield V
> Battlefield was my most enjoyed franchise. The dev's took the shit so far that sales tanked and the population is a mere shell of its former self. The series was always about the gritty front line experience of the average man but EA pushed DICE to infuse black men and females into the frontlines of WW1. Ok we can deal with that but then for V which is the WW2 sequel they took it to a whole new level of pandering and wrecked their dedicated fanbase in the process.
> 
> The Last of Us 2
> A sequel to arguably the best video game EVER created that managed to infuse the cinema level story (I actually shed a tear after finishing the prologue) and plot into a video game. The original had gay relationships but they were done in good taste and were relevant to the story of the little girls experience in a post apocalyptic world.
> Now in the sequel we are being told that women warriors rule this world and the gay shit is front and center. The original was never about womens empowerment or the LGBTQ movement.
> 
> 
> The new Battle Royale game (1 vs 99) came out to thundering success and blew all kinds of records. Keep in mind this type of game HAS NO STORY/NO PLOT/JUST KILL OR BE KILLED/BE THE LAST ONE STANDING.
> A couple weeks after release the developers released a statement saying that 3/4 of the avatars are gay...
> Like really? Wtf is the point of that in a battle Royale?
> Far Cry 5
> A great game BUT the developers had all kinds of fun taking pot shots at American politics, the right and to a lesser extent the religious.
> 
> 
> There are plenty more but my point is we dont need this pointless shit in games. The whole point is to escape reality for an hour or 2 every now and then not have everyday politics thrown in your face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've played Battlefield 5 and Apex Legends.  Never once cared even the slightest bit about any of that.  I'll let you know how awesome Last of Us 2 is, since you can't play it now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont play APEX but that wasn't my point. My point was the released a COMPLETELY POINTLESS public statement that was intended to get woke points but all it accomplishes is pissing off and dividing their fan base. Since APEX is free it likely had little impact but the sales numbers for BF5 speak for themselves.
> As to last of us 2 I will play and judge for myself. If you're feeling froggy hit me up on ps4 for a multiplayer match on the first game and I will wreck your ass. I am a badass in that games online.
Click to expand...

Getting angry about completely pointless things seem pretty pointless.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BlackFlag said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am also a "gamer" and the fucking PC/political bullshit has infested many of the gaming franchises that I used to enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Battlefield V
> Battlefield was my most enjoyed franchise. The dev's took the shit so far that sales tanked and the population is a mere shell of its former self. The series was always about the gritty front line experience of the average man but EA pushed DICE to infuse black men and females into the frontlines of WW1. Ok we can deal with that but then for V which is the WW2 sequel they took it to a whole new level of pandering and wrecked their dedicated fanbase in the process.
> 
> The Last of Us 2
> A sequel to arguably the best video game EVER created that managed to infuse the cinema level story (I actually shed a tear after finishing the prologue) and plot into a video game. The original had gay relationships but they were done in good taste and were relevant to the story of the little girls experience in a post apocalyptic world.
> Now in the sequel we are being told that women warriors rule this world and the gay shit is front and center. The original was never about womens empowerment or the LGBTQ movement.
> 
> 
> The new Battle Royale game (1 vs 99) came out to thundering success and blew all kinds of records. Keep in mind this type of game HAS NO STORY/NO PLOT/JUST KILL OR BE KILLED/BE THE LAST ONE STANDING.
> A couple weeks after release the developers released a statement saying that 3/4 of the avatars are gay...
> Like really? Wtf is the point of that in a battle Royale?
> Far Cry 5
> A great game BUT the developers had all kinds of fun taking pot shots at American politics, the right and to a lesser extent the religious.
> 
> 
> There are plenty more but my point is we dont need this pointless shit in games. The whole point is to escape reality for an hour or 2 every now and then not have everyday politics thrown in your face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've played Battlefield 5 and Apex Legends.  Never once cared even the slightest bit about any of that.  I'll let you know how awesome Last of Us 2 is, since you can't play it now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont play APEX but that wasn't my point. My point was the released a COMPLETELY POINTLESS public statement that was intended to get woke points but all it accomplishes is pissing off and dividing their fan base. Since APEX is free it likely had little impact but the sales numbers for BF5 speak for themselves.
> As to last of us 2 I will play and judge for myself. If you're feeling froggy hit me up on ps4 for a multiplayer match on the first game and I will wreck your ass. I am a badass in that games online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting angry about completely pointless things seem pretty pointless.
Click to expand...

You keep missing my point. Should I be surprised? 

I would bet there are more servers right now that are active on BF4 than in BF5. A game that is SIX YEARS OLDER. 

But don't worry, EA doesn't get it either. And their stocks as well as the layoffs they have endured STILL haven't woken them from their WOKENESS. 

Someday you fools may get it.

EA Stocks Plummet by $21 Billion, Earnings Forecast Expected to Lower from Poor Battlefield V Sales : pcgaming
Massive layoffs Are Underway At Electronic Arts’ FireMonkeys Studio


----------



## BlackFlag

Grampa Murked U said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones?
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield V
> Battlefield was my most enjoyed franchise. The dev's took the shit so far that sales tanked and the population is a mere shell of its former self. The series was always about the gritty front line experience of the average man but EA pushed DICE to infuse black men and females into the frontlines of WW1. Ok we can deal with that but then for V which is the WW2 sequel they took it to a whole new level of pandering and wrecked their dedicated fanbase in the process.
> 
> The Last of Us 2
> A sequel to arguably the best video game EVER created that managed to infuse the cinema level story (I actually shed a tear after finishing the prologue) and plot into a video game. The original had gay relationships but they were done in good taste and were relevant to the story of the little girls experience in a post apocalyptic world.
> Now in the sequel we are being told that women warriors rule this world and the gay shit is front and center. The original was never about womens empowerment or the LGBTQ movement.
> 
> 
> The new Battle Royale game (1 vs 99) came out to thundering success and blew all kinds of records. Keep in mind this type of game HAS NO STORY/NO PLOT/JUST KILL OR BE KILLED/BE THE LAST ONE STANDING.
> A couple weeks after release the developers released a statement saying that 3/4 of the avatars are gay...
> Like really? Wtf is the point of that in a battle Royale?
> Far Cry 5
> A great game BUT the developers had all kinds of fun taking pot shots at American politics, the right and to a lesser extent the religious.
> 
> 
> There are plenty more but my point is we dont need this pointless shit in games. The whole point is to escape reality for an hour or 2 every now and then not have everyday politics thrown in your face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've played Battlefield 5 and Apex Legends.  Never once cared even the slightest bit about any of that.  I'll let you know how awesome Last of Us 2 is, since you can't play it now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont play APEX but that wasn't my point. My point was the released a COMPLETELY POINTLESS public statement that was intended to get woke points but all it accomplishes is pissing off and dividing their fan base. Since APEX is free it likely had little impact but the sales numbers for BF5 speak for themselves.
> As to last of us 2 I will play and judge for myself. If you're feeling froggy hit me up on ps4 for a multiplayer match on the first game and I will wreck your ass. I am a badass in that games online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting angry about completely pointless things seem pretty pointless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep missing my point. Should I be surprised?
> 
> I would bet there are more servers right now that are active on BF4 than in BF5. A game that is SIX YEARS OLDER.
> 
> But don't worry, EA doesn't get it either. And their stocks as well as the layoffs they have endured STILL haven't woken them from their WOKENESS.
> 
> Someday you fools may get it.
> 
> EA Stocks Plummet by $21 Billion, Earnings Forecast Expected to Lower from Poor Battlefield V Sales : pcgaming
> Massive layoffs Are Underway At Electronic Arts’ FireMonkeys Studio
Click to expand...

Isn't there time traveling and dimension hopping in the game?  But what you're upset about is that they dared show a woman and a black man fighting?  Come on, gramps.  Don't be that guy.

People hated EA loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong before Battlefied 5, btw.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BlackFlag said:


> People hated EA loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong before Battlefied 5, btw.



Sales trump online rhetoric and you know it. 

You might not have a problem with blowing your money on a product that is already doa but I do. 

I didn't sink hundreds of hours into Alien Isolation because they felt the need to fuck up the story with political pandering. I did it because they focused on what mattered


----------



## BlackFlag

Grampa Murked U said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> People hated EA loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong before Battlefied 5, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sales trump online rhetoric and you know it.
> 
> You might not have a problem with blowing your money on a product that is already doa but I do.
> 
> I didn't sink hundreds of hours into Alien Isolation because they felt the need to fuck up the story with political pandering. I did it because they focused on what mattered
Click to expand...

You should realize that you are angry because you're focusing on what doesn't matter.  I doubt you were angry and screaming about SJW's and women back when the first Tomb Raider games were coming out.  Don't let the Trump movement's hysteria ruin your fun.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BlackFlag said:


> You should realize that you are angry because you're focusing on what doesn't matter



You should realize you're an idiot that can't see the forest for the trees.

I played BFBC2 for over a decade. You know why? Because they didn't inject political bullshit into their games and their fanbase adored them. The game still gets lobbies today if you are patient. 

They have tried so hard to prove that they are "woke" that the new game bombed. It has no chance of being around in 2 or 3 years much less a decade. And all because of what? 

You can call me angry all you want but I'm not the stock holder who lost BILLIONS because of politics. 

A once great franchise is a flaming bag of dogshit and my "feelings" had nothing to do with it


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

And by the way. Tomb Raider has never pandered to political whims. It was a female lead a decade ago just as it is today. 

A fantasy game can not be compared to a game that prides itself on realism then shits all over that pride by putting women on the front line in ww1 with mechanical prosthetics.


----------



## BlackFlag

Ffs, gramps


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BlackFlag said:


> Ffs, gramps


Games and movies are my escape. Don't want politics and religion in them. That was the original purpose of those mediums. WAS


----------



## bodecea

2aguy said:


> Hmmmm...is Peele more than he seems?   Since he is from hollywood you would think he is a left wing hack.....but?
> 
> 'Us' Review: Intense Warning About the Horrors of Socialism | Breitbart
> 
> And this is a normal family. A loving family. This isn’t Hollywood’s perverted view of family. The kids listen to the parents. The parents have earned that moral authority. Mom and dad are in love. There’s no dysfunction, no hidden underbelly. Best of all, the fact that the Wilsons are black has nothing to do with anything. _Us _embraces the ideal of e pluribus unum, most especially through the Wilsons’ friendship with the Tylers, who just happen to be white.
> 
> Race is never an issue. Never brought up. You wouldn’t think a Hollywood Oscar-winner like Peele could even grasp the concept that this is how most Americans live. You see, unlike the media, hysterical left-wing politicians, and too much of Hollywood, out here in the real world we’re not obsessed with skin color. We hardly think about; and just like the Wilsons and the Tylers, we have achieved the color blindness our twisted elites have not. However…
> 
> This is a horror movie, which means something’s going to come along to destroy all this harmony, and wouldn’t you know, it’s… _us_.
> 
> But it’s really not _us,_ it is the worst of us — the greedy, envious, grasping side of us, that part of us that wants something for nothing, that wants what everyone else worked for, that believes we are entitled to it. And we will take it through violence and murder, because that’s our idea of justice.
> 
> *The Wilson’s are terrorized by their own doppelgangers: crude, malevolent, angry, bitter doubles who are, without question, Peele’s stand-ins for socialists. He’s even a bit on-the-nose by dressing them all in … red.*
> 
> *From out of nowhere they show up to organize, terrorize, menace, bully, and destroy what everyone else has, what everyone else worked for — and I’m talking about good and decent people who have done nothing to deserve this.*
> 
> *You see, the Wilsons are the movie’s real us — the most average of Americans, guilty of nothing more than live and let live.*
> *--------*
> 
> Smaller themes abound. Let’s just say the gift of children and the instinct to protect them will help to keep you alive. And children must learn how to fight for themselves. The battle against the evils of socialism is not one they can shy away from.
> 
> 
> *This is also a cautionary tale about the importance of a owning a gun and learning how to use it. The Wilsons do not own one and you cannot help but think how much different things would have gone had they done the right thing.*
> 
> *The NRA should sponsor some screenings.*
> *----*
> 
> Jordan Peele is a helluva director. The staging, pacing, and editing of the middle forty minutes, which are about as perfect as a horror movie can get, are nothing short of brilliant. _Us_ also has a terrific score and song selection.
> 
> What’s more, there are a ton of laughs that in no way feel out of place. The performances are top notch, most especially the gorgeous Lupita Nyong’o, who takes full advantage of a dual role any actor would kill for. As her son and daughter, Evan Alex and Shahadi Wright Joseph also stand out.


Right...  I'm sure that's it.


----------



## bodecea

BlackFlag said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am also a "gamer" and the fucking PC/political bullshit has infested many of the gaming franchises that I used to enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Battlefield V
> Battlefield was my most enjoyed franchise. The dev's took the shit so far that sales tanked and the population is a mere shell of its former self. The series was always about the gritty front line experience of the average man but EA pushed DICE to infuse black men and females into the frontlines of WW1. Ok we can deal with that but then for V which is the WW2 sequel they took it to a whole new level of pandering and wrecked their dedicated fanbase in the process.
> 
> The Last of Us 2
> A sequel to arguably the best video game EVER created that managed to infuse the cinema level story (I actually shed a tear after finishing the prologue) and plot into a video game. The original had gay relationships but they were done in good taste and were relevant to the story of the little girls experience in a post apocalyptic world.
> Now in the sequel we are being told that women warriors rule this world and the gay shit is front and center. The original was never about womens empowerment or the LGBTQ movement.
> 
> 
> The new Battle Royale game (1 vs 99) came out to thundering success and blew all kinds of records. Keep in mind this type of game HAS NO STORY/NO PLOT/JUST KILL OR BE KILLED/BE THE LAST ONE STANDING.
> A couple weeks after release the developers released a statement saying that 3/4 of the avatars are gay...
> Like really? Wtf is the point of that in a battle Royale?
> Far Cry 5
> A great game BUT the developers had all kinds of fun taking pot shots at American politics, the right and to a lesser extent the religious.
> 
> 
> There are plenty more but my point is we dont need this pointless shit in games. The whole point is to escape reality for an hour or 2 every now and then not have everyday politics thrown in your face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've played Battlefield 5 and Apex Legends.  Never once cared even the slightest bit about any of that.  I'll let you know how awesome Last of Us 2 is, since you can't play it now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont play APEX but that wasn't my point. My point was the released a COMPLETELY POINTLESS public statement that was intended to get woke points but all it accomplishes is pissing off and dividing their fan base. Since APEX is free it likely had little impact but the sales numbers for BF5 speak for themselves.
> As to last of us 2 I will play and judge for myself. If you're feeling froggy hit me up on ps4 for a multiplayer match on the first game and I will wreck your ass. I am a badass in that games online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting angry about completely pointless things seem pretty pointless.
Click to expand...

Getting angry IS the point for some.


----------



## BlackFlag

Grampa Murked U said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ffs, gramps
> 
> 
> 
> Games and movies are my escape. Don't want politics and religion in them. That was the original purpose of those mediums. WAS
Click to expand...

There have been politics and religion in movies since day 1.  I’ll let you know how Last of Us 2 is.  It looks awesome.  Also, Apex Legends is the best Battle Royale game.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

bodecea said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones?
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield V
> Battlefield was my most enjoyed franchise. The dev's took the shit so far that sales tanked and the population is a mere shell of its former self. The series was always about the gritty front line experience of the average man but EA pushed DICE to infuse black men and females into the frontlines of WW1. Ok we can deal with that but then for V which is the WW2 sequel they took it to a whole new level of pandering and wrecked their dedicated fanbase in the process.
> 
> The Last of Us 2
> A sequel to arguably the best video game EVER created that managed to infuse the cinema level story (I actually shed a tear after finishing the prologue) and plot into a video game. The original had gay relationships but they were done in good taste and were relevant to the story of the little girls experience in a post apocalyptic world.
> Now in the sequel we are being told that women warriors rule this world and the gay shit is front and center. The original was never about womens empowerment or the LGBTQ movement.
> 
> 
> The new Battle Royale game (1 vs 99) came out to thundering success and blew all kinds of records. Keep in mind this type of game HAS NO STORY/NO PLOT/JUST KILL OR BE KILLED/BE THE LAST ONE STANDING.
> A couple weeks after release the developers released a statement saying that 3/4 of the avatars are gay...
> Like really? Wtf is the point of that in a battle Royale?
> Far Cry 5
> A great game BUT the developers had all kinds of fun taking pot shots at American politics, the right and to a lesser extent the religious.
> 
> 
> There are plenty more but my point is we dont need this pointless shit in games. The whole point is to escape reality for an hour or 2 every now and then not have everyday politics thrown in your face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've played Battlefield 5 and Apex Legends.  Never once cared even the slightest bit about any of that.  I'll let you know how awesome Last of Us 2 is, since you can't play it now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont play APEX but that wasn't my point. My point was the released a COMPLETELY POINTLESS public statement that was intended to get woke points but all it accomplishes is pissing off and dividing their fan base. Since APEX is free it likely had little impact but the sales numbers for BF5 speak for themselves.
> As to last of us 2 I will play and judge for myself. If you're feeling froggy hit me up on ps4 for a multiplayer match on the first game and I will wreck your ass. I am a badass in that games online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting angry about completely pointless things seem pretty pointless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting angry IS the point for some.
Click to expand...

Except I am not angry. Liberals misjudging others? Say it isn't so!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BlackFlag said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ffs, gramps
> 
> 
> 
> Games and movies are my escape. Don't want politics and religion in them. That was the original purpose of those mediums. WAS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have been politics and religion in movies since day 1.  I’ll let you know how Last of Us 2 is.  It looks awesome.  Also, Apex Legends is the best Battle Royale game.
Click to expand...

Naw, PUBG is far better. No frills or bullshit just straight up skills. And lol at Fortnite


----------



## BlackFlag

Grampa Murked U said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ffs, gramps
> 
> 
> 
> Games and movies are my escape. Don't want politics and religion in them. That was the original purpose of those mediums. WAS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have been politics and religion in movies since day 1.  I’ll let you know how Last of Us 2 is.  It looks awesome.  Also, Apex Legends is the best Battle Royale game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, PUBG is far better. No frills or bullshit just straight up skills. And lol at Fortnite
Click to expand...

PUBG is only fun if you like driving around peacefully with your bros for 45 minutes per match


----------



## dblack

Joss Whedon is a diehard liberal. But he made Firefly, and the movie Serenity, which are pretty much ad campaigns for libertarianism. Go figure.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BlackFlag said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ffs, gramps
> 
> 
> 
> Games and movies are my escape. Don't want politics and religion in them. That was the original purpose of those mediums. WAS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have been politics and religion in movies since day 1.  I’ll let you know how Last of Us 2 is.  It looks awesome.  Also, Apex Legends is the best Battle Royale game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, PUBG is far better. No frills or bullshit just straight up skills. And lol at Fortnite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PUBG is only fun if you like driving around peacefully with your bros for 45 minutes per match
Click to expand...

There is a bit of truth in this lol. You gotta drop at the base or one of the big towns. Action from getgo


----------



## BlackFlag

dblack said:


> Joss Whedon is a diehard liberal. But he made Firefly, and the movie Serenity, which are pretty much ad campaigns for libertarianism. Go figure.


Both parties have pretty equal amounts of beliefs in common with libertarianism


----------



## dblack

BlackFlag said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joss Whedon is a diehard liberal. But he made Firefly, and the movie Serenity, which are pretty much ad campaigns for libertarianism. Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> Both parties have pretty equal amounts of beliefs in common with libertarianism
Click to expand...

Yes, zero = zero.


----------



## BlackFlag

Grampa Murked U said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ffs, gramps
> 
> 
> 
> Games and movies are my escape. Don't want politics and religion in them. That was the original purpose of those mediums. WAS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have been politics and religion in movies since day 1.  I’ll let you know how Last of Us 2 is.  It looks awesome.  Also, Apex Legends is the best Battle Royale game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, PUBG is far better. No frills or bullshit just straight up skills. And lol at Fortnite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PUBG is only fun if you like driving around peacefully with your bros for 45 minutes per match
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a bit of truth in this lol. You gotta drop at the base or one of the big towns. Action from getgo
Click to expand...

But even then, the reward for successfully surviving a hot drop is having some emotional bro time on your way to the next circle


----------



## BlackFlag

dblack said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joss Whedon is a diehard liberal. But he made Firefly, and the movie Serenity, which are pretty much ad campaigns for libertarianism. Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> Both parties have pretty equal amounts of beliefs in common with libertarianism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, zero = zero.
Click to expand...

Nah there’s plenty but still a small amount.


----------



## impuretrash

BlackFlag said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ffs, gramps
> 
> 
> 
> Games and movies are my escape. Don't want politics and religion in them. That was the original purpose of those mediums. WAS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have been politics and religion in movies since day 1.  I’ll let you know how Last of Us 2 is.  It looks awesome.  Also, Apex Legends is the best Battle Royale game.
Click to expand...


Ellie in Last of Us 1 was a cool character. They just had to make her a teenage lesbian in the DLC. They just had to. The main game itself already bashed us over the head with the most unlikely homosexual dude in the universe and a stereotypical "strong woman" uber-bitch persona of Tess but that just wasn't enough.

The sequel is going to be even more hamfisted in their efforts to cram gay shit down our throats. Look at this crap.





Wouldn't want to make this remotely erotic to the misogynistic male audience so lets make her girlfriend as unattractive as possible and give her a Jimmy Durante schnoz.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BlackFlag said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ffs, gramps
> 
> 
> 
> Games and movies are my escape. Don't want politics and religion in them. That was the original purpose of those mediums. WAS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have been politics and religion in movies since day 1.  I’ll let you know how Last of Us 2 is.  It looks awesome.  Also, Apex Legends is the best Battle Royale game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, PUBG is far better. No frills or bullshit just straight up skills. And lol at Fortnite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PUBG is only fun if you like driving around peacefully with your bros for 45 minutes per match
Click to expand...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BlackFlag said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Games and movies are my escape. Don't want politics and religion in them. That was the original purpose of those mediums. WAS
> 
> 
> 
> There have been politics and religion in movies since day 1.  I’ll let you know how Last of Us 2 is.  It looks awesome.  Also, Apex Legends is the best Battle Royale game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, PUBG is far better. No frills or bullshit just straight up skills. And lol at Fortnite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PUBG is only fun if you like driving around peacefully with your bros for 45 minutes per match
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a bit of truth in this lol. You gotta drop at the base or one of the big towns. Action from getgo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But even then, the reward for successfully surviving a hot drop is having some emotional bro time on your way to the next circle
Click to expand...

You have no chicken dinners do you?

I have an entire chicken coop


----------



## BlackFlag

Grampa Murked U said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ffs, gramps
> 
> 
> 
> Games and movies are my escape. Don't want politics and religion in them. That was the original purpose of those mediums. WAS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have been politics and religion in movies since day 1.  I’ll let you know how Last of Us 2 is.  It looks awesome.  Also, Apex Legends is the best Battle Royale game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, PUBG is far better. No frills or bullshit just straight up skills. And lol at Fortnite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PUBG is only fun if you like driving around peacefully with your bros for 45 minutes per match
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That’s some good shit.  I’ll definitely ckeck out their other videos.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BlackFlag said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Games and movies are my escape. Don't want politics and religion in them. That was the original purpose of those mediums. WAS
> 
> 
> 
> There have been politics and religion in movies since day 1.  I’ll let you know how Last of Us 2 is.  It looks awesome.  Also, Apex Legends is the best Battle Royale game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, PUBG is far better. No frills or bullshit just straight up skills. And lol at Fortnite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PUBG is only fun if you like driving around peacefully with your bros for 45 minutes per match
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s some good shit.  I’ll definitely ckeck out their other videos.
Click to expand...

They are a great channel. Do rpg's too


----------



## bodecea

Grampa Murked U said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield V
> Battlefield was my most enjoyed franchise. The dev's took the shit so far that sales tanked and the population is a mere shell of its former self. The series was always about the gritty front line experience of the average man but EA pushed DICE to infuse black men and females into the frontlines of WW1. Ok we can deal with that but then for V which is the WW2 sequel they took it to a whole new level of pandering and wrecked their dedicated fanbase in the process.
> 
> The Last of Us 2
> A sequel to arguably the best video game EVER created that managed to infuse the cinema level story (I actually shed a tear after finishing the prologue) and plot into a video game. The original had gay relationships but they were done in good taste and were relevant to the story of the little girls experience in a post apocalyptic world.
> Now in the sequel we are being told that women warriors rule this world and the gay shit is front and center. The original was never about womens empowerment or the LGBTQ movement.
> 
> 
> The new Battle Royale game (1 vs 99) came out to thundering success and blew all kinds of records. Keep in mind this type of game HAS NO STORY/NO PLOT/JUST KILL OR BE KILLED/BE THE LAST ONE STANDING.
> A couple weeks after release the developers released a statement saying that 3/4 of the avatars are gay...
> Like really? Wtf is the point of that in a battle Royale?
> Far Cry 5
> A great game BUT the developers had all kinds of fun taking pot shots at American politics, the right and to a lesser extent the religious.
> 
> 
> There are plenty more but my point is we dont need this pointless shit in games. The whole point is to escape reality for an hour or 2 every now and then not have everyday politics thrown in your face.
> 
> 
> 
> I've played Battlefield 5 and Apex Legends.  Never once cared even the slightest bit about any of that.  I'll let you know how awesome Last of Us 2 is, since you can't play it now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont play APEX but that wasn't my point. My point was the released a COMPLETELY POINTLESS public statement that was intended to get woke points but all it accomplishes is pissing off and dividing their fan base. Since APEX is free it likely had little impact but the sales numbers for BF5 speak for themselves.
> As to last of us 2 I will play and judge for myself. If you're feeling froggy hit me up on ps4 for a multiplayer match on the first game and I will wreck your ass. I am a badass in that games online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting angry about completely pointless things seem pretty pointless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting angry IS the point for some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except I am not angry. Liberals misjudging others? Say it isn't so!
Click to expand...

So isn't this Battle Royale a Fortnite thing?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've played Battlefield 5 and Apex Legends.  Never once cared even the slightest bit about any of that.  I'll let you know how awesome Last of Us 2 is, since you can't play it now.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont play APEX but that wasn't my point. My point was the released a COMPLETELY POINTLESS public statement that was intended to get woke points but all it accomplishes is pissing off and dividing their fan base. Since APEX is free it likely had little impact but the sales numbers for BF5 speak for themselves.
> As to last of us 2 I will play and judge for myself. If you're feeling froggy hit me up on ps4 for a multiplayer match on the first game and I will wreck your ass. I am a badass in that games online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting angry about completely pointless things seem pretty pointless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting angry IS the point for some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except I am not angry. Liberals misjudging others? Say it isn't so!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So isn't this Battle Royale a Fortnite thing?
Click to expand...

No

Arma was the first with DayZ


----------



## BlackFlag

Grampa Murked U said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been politics and religion in movies since day 1.  I’ll let you know how Last of Us 2 is.  It looks awesome.  Also, Apex Legends is the best Battle Royale game.
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, PUBG is far better. No frills or bullshit just straight up skills. And lol at Fortnite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PUBG is only fun if you like driving around peacefully with your bros for 45 minutes per match
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a bit of truth in this lol. You gotta drop at the base or one of the big towns. Action from getgo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But even then, the reward for successfully surviving a hot drop is having some emotional bro time on your way to the next circle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no chicken dinners do you?
> 
> I have an entire chicken coop
Click to expand...

I spent my whole life on console, switched to PC, and am absolute trash at shooters with keyboard/mouse compared to everybody.  And I can’t go back to a controller or console because I know they’re inferior.  I have won in Apex Legends and some other game called realm or something where 4 people can win if they get into a helicopter and don’t kill each other.


----------



## impuretrash

Here's another example of SJWs ruining things. The Witcher netflix TV adaptation. Game based on a novel written by a *polish *dude about a medieval *eastern European* fantasy realm. Check out the casting:





No agenda here folks.


----------



## BlackFlag

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've played Battlefield 5 and Apex Legends.  Never once cared even the slightest bit about any of that.  I'll let you know how awesome Last of Us 2 is, since you can't play it now.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont play APEX but that wasn't my point. My point was the released a COMPLETELY POINTLESS public statement that was intended to get woke points but all it accomplishes is pissing off and dividing their fan base. Since APEX is free it likely had little impact but the sales numbers for BF5 speak for themselves.
> As to last of us 2 I will play and judge for myself. If you're feeling froggy hit me up on ps4 for a multiplayer match on the first game and I will wreck your ass. I am a badass in that games online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting angry about completely pointless things seem pretty pointless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting angry IS the point for some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except I am not angry. Liberals misjudging others? Say it isn't so!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So isn't this Battle Royale a Fortnite thing?
Click to expand...

Fortnite is the stupidest thing that ever happened in gaming.  Whoever made it is probably drowning in money.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

And the Day Z mod is the creator of PubG. PubG was out about a year or so before Fortnite ditched their original game and changed course to a Battle Royale game. I bought the original Fortnite and it had nothing to do with Battle Royale


----------



## 2aguy

BlackFlag said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine being such douche bag about politics that you have to look at everything with a retarded partisan bent. Sad and pitiful, but mostly funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the left wing would stop pushing their left wing agenda in every single movie, t.v. show and kids cartoon, we wouldn't have to talk about this crap....but just about every t.v. show has a left wing message embedded in it and we have to put up with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Captain Marvel is officially a $1 billion box office hit
Click to expand...



Yes.....the white males who paid to see it made her rich......


----------

